
One world versus many: the inadequacy of Everettian accounts of quantum mechanix - lisper
https://arxiv.org/abs/0905.0624
======
daly
Consider Aspect's experiment and Bell's theorem.

Consider a blanket. Pick a spot on the blanket. Duplicate (entangle) the spot
into two. Move one of the two spots along the blanket but fold the blanket
carefully so that the distance along the blanket surface increases but the
distance in space between the dots remains the same.

The suggestion is that "entanglement" causes a "fold". Any interaction, such
as communicating a message, will travel along the surface of the blanket. It
takes "the long road". But entanglement keeps the entangled points connected
in a space that is not related to the "blanket space".

In this model, entanglement causes a "fold in higher space" which keeps the
entangled particles in contact. Ordinary non-entangled particles reside in the
normal 3-space.

I've read the implicate order book and I'm among the people who subscribe to
de Broglie's pilot wave idea (although I think the "particle" is more like a
"wavelet" (as in a concentrated packet of energy).

Any information-carrying signal that we could recognize needs to travel by
electromagnetic radiation, which would travel in spacetime (i.e. along the
blanket). So the fold could not be used for signals.

The blanket model also has the advantage that it does not need hidden
variables to explain correlations.Nor do you need the multiverse to explain
probabilities. A measurement just reveals "which side of the particle" is
"sticking out of your side of the blanket.

Cloning isn't possible because you'd need access to both sides of the blanket.
Collapse occurs because in order to detect the particle with electromagnetic
interaction it has to "stick out of the blanket" (thus, collapsing into a
direction) and remains in that orientation.

Tachyons are particles that live in the topology that embeds the blanket. They
can travel "faster than light" because they don't have to follow the blanket
geodesic (like travel thru the earth rather than around it would be faster
than the speed of sound in air).

Gravity is little more than a ripple in the blanket surface.

Interference could also be explained as a "rotation to the other side", making
the particle (wavelet) seem to "disappear" since it can no longer be detected
electromagnetically.

Since entanglement (as near as I know) spontaneously decays this would be due
to the fold in the blanket eventually separating. The fold separates when
there is a local disturbance (such as a measurement) or any other
concentration of EMF.

So I think that the topology of the situation explains a lot without hidden
variables or multiverse.

Unfortunately, this idea isn't something I can figure out how to test. All my
ideas need electromagnetism, which moves along the blanket surface. The only
apparent evidence I can come up with is the "720 degree rotation" required to
return a system to its initial state. This suggests that there is an embedding
of our normal spacetime in a higher dimension. Perhaps the 720 degree rotation
involves rotating the particle so a 360 rotation makes it "stick out the other
side of the blanket" and a 720 brings it back ot the same side?

Somehow the test has to involve the 720 degree issue. The test has to use
topology and the 720 degree twist to show that the "blanket" is embedded in a
higher surface (similar to the idea of measuring angles in triangles to show
you live on a sphere). The key to the whole game is the minus sign that shows
up in rotations. Unfortunately I have yet to figure out how to get from there
to a specific topology.

I need to find some testable effects of the minus sign.

I am taking a topology course to find out more.

